# corn cob skinner



## oakbend (Oct 5, 2013)

Hey guys,
I just finished this one up today. I found a new (to me) handle material and decided to try it out. It's stabilized corn cob. Let me know what you think.
Here are some specs:
CPM154 steel 1/8" thick
Hollow ground
Satin grinds and mill scale flats
Stabilized corn cob handles with black liners
OAL: 7" Edge: 3"


----------



## ncrobb (Oct 5, 2013)

That looks great; it reminds me of a black snake's belly!  I've seen stabilized corn cob, pine cones and sweet gum balls but have been reluctant to try them.  How hard was it to grind and finish out?

Robb


----------



## fireman32 (Oct 5, 2013)

I like it, I bet some of that red Indian corn would look good, too.


----------



## oakbend (Oct 5, 2013)

ncrobb it was a bit easier than micarta to grind and finish out. I've seen the pine cones that some people haves used and I think they look really neat. I don't know where to buy it though.

fireman I bet that would look good too! If I could do the stabilization myself I would give it a try.


----------



## fishbum2000 (Oct 5, 2013)

Whig cool


----------



## seeker (Oct 5, 2013)

If you want an honest answer, I love the metal work and shape but I personally don't like the handle.  We're all crazy in our own way.


----------



## oakbend (Oct 5, 2013)

Thanks fishbum2000 and thank you for your honesty seeker. The handles are definitely wild looking and I know that isn't for everyone!


----------



## Artfuldodger (Oct 5, 2013)

Really cool looking. I thought it looked like snake skin also.
How do you stabilize a corn cob?


----------



## Razor Blade (Oct 5, 2013)

That looks great Jarrett. I know everyone has likes and dislike but I like it myself. Scott


----------



## oakbend (Oct 5, 2013)

Thanks Scott. 
Artfuldodger I bought a stabilized cob and split it into scales. I don't have the equipment to stabilize anything myself.
But to answer your question to stabilize something (from what I understand) you put it in a tank filled with some type of resin that has a vacuum connected to it. The vacuum will fill all of the pores of the material with the resin making it much stronger/tougher. I'm sure someone else around here could give a much more detailed answer.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Oct 5, 2013)

oakbend said:


> Thanks Scott.
> Artfuldodger I bought a stabilized cob and split it into scales. I don't have the equipment to stabilize anything myself.
> But to answer your question to stabilize something (from what I understand) you put it in a tank filled with some type of resin that has a vacuum connected to it. The vacuum will fill all of the pores of the material with the resin making it much stronger/tougher. I'm sure someone else around here could give a much more detailed answer.



That's good enough for me. I would think a corn cob., being kinda porous, would be a good candidate for the stabilizing procedure.


----------



## Anvil Head (Oct 6, 2013)

Lots of folks like the look, I think it's pretty neat. Just doesn't go with my style knives.
Hey Seeker, if a lot of us weren't just a little crazy, we'd all be "normal" which leads to complacency which has gotten us the government we have today. 
I say........be crazy and let everyone know it!


----------



## Warthawg (Oct 6, 2013)

Nice, another good one.


----------



## walkinboss01 (Oct 6, 2013)

That looks awesome!!!


----------



## georgiaboy (Oct 6, 2013)

Nice one Jarrett!  I like the color changes and how you can see the "texture" of the cob. The micarta pins and layout look nice too.


----------



## flintlocker (Oct 6, 2013)

Could the GW charge ya with baiting deer if ya had it on your side. LOL
Pretty cool looking Oakbend, Nice work.


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 6, 2013)

Wow!  I think it looks great!  I can just imagine that on a nice drop point with a black bolster in front of it!  Excellent job!


----------



## bbs383ci (Oct 6, 2013)

Man that looks awesome. I have the scales at jantz before but was like man that can't look good but after seeing that I believe I may have to try that out. 

Great job


----------



## Shug (Oct 7, 2013)

Sweet looking knife


----------



## Bkeepr (Oct 7, 2013)

That looks cool!  I like it.


----------



## bg7m (Oct 7, 2013)

That is really slick! I didn't even know there were such a thing as stabilized corn cob.
Nice job.


----------



## oakbend (Oct 7, 2013)

Thank you all! 
bg7m I had never seen it before either. I have seen the pine cone before which looks really nice as well.


----------



## poolecw (Oct 16, 2013)

flintlocker said:


> Could the GW charge ya with baiting deer if ya had it on your side. LOL
> Pretty cool looking Oakbend, Nice work.



Not in the southern zone of GA!


----------



## TNGIRL (Oct 17, 2013)

I really like it!!!! As long as it's strong and stable then it'd be a great knife to carry. 
I would also love to see one in red indian corn, the muti colored ones would be really unusual!!! I have never seen a pine cone one...gonna have to google it and look.
That's a nice looking knife!!!

where you from in North Georgia?


----------



## oakbend (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks TNGIRL.
I'm from Oglethorpe County about 10 minutes from Athens.


----------



## TNGIRL (Oct 17, 2013)

oakbend said:


> Thanks TNGIRL.
> I'm from Oglethorpe County about 10 minutes from Athens.



just wondering, I am just over the TN-GA line in Bradley Cty.......


----------



## John I. Shore (Oct 17, 2013)

Looks good Jarrett, should work pretty well.

John I.


----------



## SAhunter (Oct 21, 2013)

Great looking knife Jarrett.  I really like how that handle turned out with the black liners.


----------



## jbrooker (Oct 31, 2013)

Jarrett good job


----------

